# Are You Sure You Want To Like This Thread?



## Bmack (Nov 14, 2018)

So, what is this about? I have received several similar messages... 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

Hmmmm......this is a new one.  I haven't seen it yet.  I still get 'are you sure you want to like/unlike this post' every now and then, though.  Does it come up when you watch a thread?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 15, 2018)

I haven't encountered this.


----------



## Bmack (Nov 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Hmmmm......this is a new one.  I haven't seen it yet.  I still get 'are you sure you want to like/unlike this post' every now and then, though.  Does it come up when you watch a thread?



Occasionally. I rarely watch threads.


----------

